# Hedgie Ring...which one?



## jdepu1 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi all! I saw an ad on here that someone bought a hedgehog ring...and of course I had to go google away... I have narrowed it down to 2 of them and I can't pick between the two! I figure what better people to ask than my fellow hedgie lovers!

http://www.etsy.com/listing/7900177...=1&ga_search_query=hedgehog+jewelry&ga_facet=

http://www.etsy.com/listing/48424361/hedgehog-ring-in-sterling-silver-with

ps this is my first time putting links up so if they dont work please tell me


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

I like funkier big pieces so I like the first one. Plus the second guy looks knda squashed


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I do enjoy the finish and the different style in which the hedgehog is portrayed in the second one, but the first one is more recognizable as a hedgehog.

I think you were referring to my post about my sterling silver hedgehog ring :lol: I wasn't advertising... just bragging  I hope you didn't think of me as some scary salesperson :lol:


----------



## jdepu1 (Jul 29, 2011)

okay cool I agree that ones more hedgie like....and that ones cheaper too! :lol: 

NO i didnt think you were a scary sales person I was jealous! I was like why the heck dont I have a hedgehog ring I must find one immediately! And then went searching haha.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I like the first one too! Even though you'll get more gunk in it-but that's what toothbrushes are for!


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

The second one doesn't really look like a hedgehog to me. I have this ring:
http://ny-image2.etsy.com/il_570xN.232502290.jpg
I got it for three dollars. Too bad the seller doesn't have any more or I'd get one for my mom, too!

But I definitely prefer the first one. It's very unique!


----------

